# Why Birch Plywood and why no other?



## Firesteel

As the title says, why? All I can find only on sites like Homedepot, Lowes, etc are boards for 75 or so dollars and am not about to pay that to make my first slingshot. I see no other sizes. Wouldn't 3/4 inch laminate shelving work? If people are finding forked sticks in the yard for free and using them than why not any wood that is the right thickness?

Fs


----------



## treefork

Go to the store. They sell small 2 x 2 pieces also. You don't need a full 8 x 4 sheet !


----------



## Firesteel

Lol okay. But also why this particular type of wood? And what others do people use? Thanks

Fs


----------



## Imperial

go to a craft store like michaels and buy a piece to try out. as long as you have a good grade/quality of plywood youll be okay. doesnt matter if its oak ply or birch. just check the grain that it runs cross directional to one another. dont use mdf or sheathing plywood, the kind that has strips glued together.


----------



## Firesteel

"just check the grain that it runs cross directional to one another."

What do you mean exactly? lol. Thanks for the replies fellas.

Fs


----------



## Firesteel

I see it now nevermind.  I know nothing about wood as far as grain, etc.

Fs


----------



## wombat

You've got a little learning curve to go through before you start making sling shots. Hopefully these 3 will get you started. the last one is particularly good about plywood, just scroll down a bit until you get to the video.

http://kookaburrakatties.blogspot.com.au/p/streng.html

http://kookaburrakatties.blogspot.com.au/p/long-grain-testing.html

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/17856-all-about-plywood-aka-multiplex/page-2?hl=skateboard


----------



## DogBox

Hey Firesteel, welcome to the forum!

Not all wood is strong enough to take the pressure when you attatch two lengths of rubber about 7" or 8" and then stretch that about four or five

times it's un-stretched state... some splits - and can cause serious injury when the bits come apart. So, through experience, all the ones who make

their own slingshots use a wood - from a tree fork or multi-layered ply - that they know will stand up to the job and last a good time!

Hope that helps.


----------



## Craftsman

In answer to your original question, that particular type of ply is used for furniture grade plywood. That is, there are almost no empty cells, so when you cut it, you'll not get possible gaping holes of no material, which may cut your hand, or bands/tubes. Also this causes a weak spot, as mentioned, under pressure of a draw, can cause fork failure (not a good thing).

Also, it sands well, so you get a nice smooth finished product. Additionally, it has strength (mentioned by others) becuase of the plies running 90 degrees to each other, so it is stronger than whole wood of the same thickness, but is lighter (used for boomerangs, and aircraft) per volume then whole wood of the same size and shape.

I hope I got it all.


----------



## Mahaney

Your best bet is to go to a craft store for your plywood. I got a sheet of 2X2 birch plywood from Lowes last weekend, and it was horrible. There are gaps, and the edges kept spintering off...Go to a craft store like Micheals, as they will have a much better grade available!

J


----------



## mike29072

Lowes sells a 2x2 oak that I like.

I cut it into strips, and use carpenter wood glue to laminate them together 2 thick. Clamp them tight together for 24 hours.

cut out the frame, and sand well, rounding the edges.

Makes a beautiful frame, then coat with any finish you want.

Before you know it, you'll have 20 or 30 laying around...


----------



## quarterinmynose

Micheals is a good option. If you are new to this be careful at lowes or home depot. They often do have it, but you need to look at the edge of the board and make sure it's not just regular plywood with fancy veneer facing.

baltic birch will have many thin layers....like 12 or so to a half inch....regular ply would have about 4 or 5.

Lowes usually has a section with half or quarter sheets of different plywoods, look for that.

As for the reasons, it's really about strength. Many thin layers are stronger than just a few, the birch is intended for cabinets, furniture, crafts. Typically it is held to higher quality standards than sheathing and other plys....less or no voids, knots.

The accepted rule of thumb is that you want around 3/4" thickness, so you may want to glue two pieces together, as I don't believe I have ever seen in in 3/4" at any of these places.


----------



## Greavous

You might just go find one of your local kitchen cabinet makers and see if you cant walk away with some cut off scraps large enough for SS making. In the US, the better grades of plywood tend to be used for cabinets. As already stated, cabinet grades of plywood are less likely have voids within the sheet. What really drives the price up over other plywood sheet is that the outer veneer will be of some traditional hardwood like oak, birch, cherry, maple... I know in my shop ive tossed out at least a thousand scraps which would have been suitable for such things as slingshots. Baltic Birch plywood tends to be void free, is made up of many layers and when shaped presents that laminated look you see when our non-US friends make something out of what they call multiplex.


----------



## Firesteel

Wow thanks for all the replies again. You have all been a big help. I will start my researching now! Thanks!

Fs


----------



## THWACK!

Firesteel said:


> Lol okay. But also why this particular type of wood? And what others do people use? Thanks
> 
> Fs


You want PREMIUM plywood, such as Baltic Birch or 14 ply plywood/multiplex. Premium plywood is made of hardwood, which is what you want for strength. Lesser grade/ply might have plies made of sawdust, not a good thing. If you can't find the thickness you want, consider gluing several thinner boards together, using Tite Bond II, and clamping them together until the glue cures. Take your paper template of the slingshot you wish to produce, spray it's back with a product such as 3M , Durocraft, or Elmer"s Craft Bond, let it dry 5 minutes or so, apply the template to the wood, and saw away with a scroll saw, jig/sabre saw, band saw, coping saw or see-saw. Ok, only kidding about the moose. :screwy:

Regards,

THWACK!


----------

